
Stepping aside from ShopIgniter day-to-day operations - turoczy
http://www.alanwizemann.com/post/39504376218/stepping-aside-from-shopigniter-day-to-day-operations
======
turoczy
My favorite quote: "I am a Founder, and to be a Founder you must be, first and
foremost, an entrepreneur. The one overriding characteristic of an
entrepreneur is a passion to accomplish a goal. We are driven. We create,
build, and dream. When you lose those abilities and hire others who are more
focused in their position to share percentages of your total workload as you
scale a business, you lose what you are, and who you are, in the process.
Founders have a shelf life. I am past my due-date."

